# سؤال فى مانع التسريب الميكانيكى (mechanical Seal)



## rwanm (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الى الاخوة الذين يعملون فى مجال موانع التسريب او لديهم خبرة بالمجال لدى
سؤال فى مانع التسريب الميكانيكى Mechanical Seal حيث انه فى كل مرة يحدث تسريب من المانع واقوم بفكه وتركيب طقم جديد من O Ring+ Seal Face يحدث تسريب والطلمبة لم تعمل بعد واقوم بتغيير الاطقم اكثر من مرة حتى يحدث ان يتم منع الخرير فلو هناك احد يستطيع تحليل سبب التسريب اثناء توقف الطلمبة فليجيب جزاه الله خير 
علما بأن ضغط السحب اثناء التوقف هو ( 28bar ) 
نوع مانع التسريب Borgwarner 
الطلمبة نوفا بنيونى
وشكرا:77:


----------



## Mech_usama (1 مايو 2007)

*mechanical seal*

you must be sure its the wright size
Check the shaft diameter it should be within the size and there is no wear at the contact area
The seal has a lip it should be facing the pressure side and also it should be seated with fit
other wise you have to take a photo and send it 
and i will followo the other answers may be something i missed
with regard


----------



## rwanm (1 مايو 2007)

اقوم حليا برفع صورة مانع التسريب ولاحق ان شاء الله ساضيف فيديو عن تجميع المانع فى الورشه


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 مايو 2007)

نعم التصوري يحل المشكله حتي نتمكن من تحديد العضل 
قم بتصوير اثناء التسريب 
وقم ايضا نتصوير المكان الذي يوضع فيه السيل ولكن بدون تركيبه
وشكرا


----------



## rwanm (1 مايو 2007)

هذا الرابط يوضح مانع التسريب من كتالوج الشركة المنتجة
http://rapidshare.com/files/28950717/M_SEAL.rar.html


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 مايو 2007)

سوف اقوم الان بالتحميل وارجو ان يوفقني الله حتي اجد شئ يفيدك وشكرا


----------



## Mech_usama (1 مايو 2007)

Am wating Thanks


----------



## belal2000belal (2 مايو 2007)

اخى اعزير التسريب بيحدث من الاورنج تأكد من مواصفات الاورنج وتأكد من ابعاد اذا كان بالملى او بالبوصهوعلى فكرة ممكن التسريب يحدث بسبب ذلك


----------



## Mech_usama (2 مايو 2007)

*I think its the answer*

Pls, pay attention , if the leak is small at this case may be a line or drops you should see the water is hot and its normal because this the design of the seal to cool it i hope you catch the idea from the drawing you can see the suction and the drain gose through the seal area, i hope from all to check my answer and crrocet me but please check the drawing carefully


----------



## mohamedelkas (3 مايو 2007)

ياريت تذكر نوع المائع بالتفصيل والحل بيد الله


----------



## Mech_usama (3 مايو 2007)

*Am waiting*

Slam to every one , I hope it solve your problem dont worry i think its normal , i tried to read more from the drawing but i cant if 
you have more detailed it will be better 
you have to see there is asuction and a drain and that is for sure if not for any thing ealse its for cooling purpose i hope am wright and if not its ok i will learn more 
from usama to all Slam men allahh
.​


----------



## المصرى30 (4 مايو 2007)

أخى الكريم ضع ورده سمكها 1مم خلف الخزء الدوار من الميكانيكل سيل
وسوف تحل المشكله بأذن الله

تحياتى


----------



## Mech_usama (4 مايو 2007)

*استفسار*

ماذا تقصد بوردة


----------



## المصرى30 (4 مايو 2007)

لا أظن انك تقوم بتركيب ميكانيكل سيل ولا تعرف ماهى الورده

ورده اسطوانه الشكل قطرها الداخلى يكون قطر الاكس والخارجى يذيد 12مم عن الداخلى
والسمك 1مم وتركب اولا على الاكس ثم الياى ثم الجزء الخزف او الاستنلس حسب نوعيه
الميكانيكل وتدار الطلمبه لمده ربع ساعه مره ومرتين حتى حتى يتم التطبيع

ملحوظه تأكد من درجه نعومه الاكس ولاتستعمل المبرد أو الصنفره فى تنعيمه
واستعمل صنفره روديه او صنفره دوكو مع الطباشير المخلوط بالزيت

أرجو أن تنجح معك . وأأسف للاطاله


----------



## Mech_usama (4 مايو 2007)

*Do not get me wrong*

Pls, Al masry do not understand me wrong i realy do not know the meaning in arabic i have problems with arabic words even with your explanation of the so called warda still i dont get it i know the mechanical seal but if you have any drawing or picture i will be thankfuall i may know the warda but not in arabic so dont judg me fast am here to learn also because this fourm has good engineers


----------



## المصرى30 (4 مايو 2007)

معزره أخى الكريم 

لااكتب الا بالعربيه 
وكما عندك مشاكل فى العربيه عندى مشاكل فى الانجليزيه 

أحترامى وتقديرى


----------



## Mech_usama (4 مايو 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

اولا السلام عليكم انى ااتدرب على الكتلبة بالعربية اعمل على تسريع الكتابة ليس اننى لا اعرف الكتابة ومع ذلك اريد ان اعرف ما هى الوردة اذا كنت تملك مخططا او صورة لذلك اكن شاكرا لك
استغرقت هذه الرسالة كتابة سبع دقاءق


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 مايو 2007)

*معنى بعض المصطلحات المصرية*

عزيزى المهندس أسامة اليك معانى بعض المصطلحات المصرية التى وردت فى رسالة الاخ مصرى :

وردة = Washer
جلبة = Bushing
سنفرة روديه = Paste grinding
وما وصفه الاخ مصرى وسماه وردة ينطبق عليه اسم Bushing 
مع تمنياتي القلبية


----------



## Mech_usama (6 مايو 2007)

*What happen with rwanm*

I didnt see any more from you rwanm about the Assembling vidow And what do think of what i said

To A.mak i thank you for the iullestration you give but still clear not ,if its possible to give me a drawing showing these names it would be better, just you have to bair that with me am thanking you again .

Ok the Washer which the spring of the mechanical seal lay on Thats Correct or no.
Why you apply the past grinding for the mating surfaces of ceramic Can you explaine the Why reason and the way in how to use i have Assebled alot of mechanical seal but without dong any thing to the cerami or stanles Mating area.
 I dont know whene i press the dot at the end ot the sentance ,it move to the first of the sentance.
Like now i miss something here .


----------



## emshaker (7 مايو 2007)

اخى العزيز اننى اعترض وبشدة على وضع اى شى من وردة وخلافه فانا لا اتفق مع الزميل الذى فى مثل هذه الامور 
فانا علم الميكانيكا كاى علم اخر تحترم فيه المبادئ الا كيف كان يعمل مانع التسريب الميكانيكى قبل ذلك بدون مشاكل تذكر لذى يجب التاكد من نوعية مانع التسريب الميكانيكى من كونه نفس النوعية المطلوبة الموصى بها من قبل المصمم او المنتج
اما عن الاسباب التى تودى الى فشل مانع التسريب فاليك التالى
1- عدم اخذ الاحتياطات المطلوبة اثناء التركيب الا وهى:
التاكد من محورية الدوران the axial and face alignment, وكذلك تغيير cover gasket of pump, وايضا المراعاة الشديدة للنظافة لتجنب وجود اى مواد غريبة بين اسطح العزل لمانع التسريب . التاكد من الابعاد المطلوبة لمانع التسريب لضمان وجود قوى مناسبة تساعد مانع التسريب للقيام بدوره فى العزل
2- وجود خلل فى كراسى التحميل يودى بدوره الى وجود اهتزازات على الطلمبة او المتور مما يؤدى الى تلف مانع التسريب
3- وجود تشوه التوائى فى اعمدة الدوران bending shaft مما يطلب عمل bending shaft test بحيث لا تزيد هذه القيمة عن .0.02 in
4- التاكد من ظروف التشغيل للطلمبة بكون بلوف السحب مفتوح بالكامل ولا يوجد بها اى اختناق مما يودى على وجود caviation يؤدى بدوره الى تلف مانع التسريب

هذه وما توفيقى الا بالله وان كان هناك خطأ او نسيان فمنى ومن الشيطان 
اسالكم الدعاء لى بالتوفيق


----------



## المصرى30 (7 مايو 2007)

emshaker قال:


> اخى العزيز اننى اعترض وبشدة على وضع اى شى من وردة وخلافه فانا لا اتفق مع الزميل الذى فى مثل هذه الامور
> فانا علم الميكانيكا كاى علم اخر تحترم فيه المبادئ الا كيف كان يعمل مانع التسريب الميكانيكى قبل ذلك بدون مشاكل تذكر لذى يجب التاكد من نوعية مانع التسريب الميكانيكى من كونه نفس النوعية المطلوبة الموصى بها من قبل المصمم او المنتج
> اما عن الاسباب التى تودى الى فشل مانع التسريب فاليك التالى
> 1- عدم اخذ الاحتياطات المطلوبة اثناء التركيب الا وهى:
> ...


 
الاخ الكريم الذى يختلف معى على تركيب الورده اولا انا أعمل فى مجال الطلمبات
منذ 26 سنه وما قلته هو الكلام العملى اما شعارات الثوره والكلام النظرىتجده
فى الكتب.. وصانعى الميكانيكل سيل متعددون والشركات المصنعه للميكانيكل
يستوردون الياى من شركات أخرى والورده سوف تقوم بزياده ضغط الياى
اما عن عمل الميكانيكل سيل القديم فقد تم تركيبه للطلمبه وكل شىء فيها على 
مايرام 

تحياتى .واتمنى الا تزعجك اللورده


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مايو 2007)

*Reply for usama*

To usama 
I did not give any opinion about the mechanical seal problem asked by rwanm , I just noticed a miscommunicaton caused by the egyptian terms that were mentioned by el masry, and 
I just tried to clarify the terms' meanings. Also, nobody adviced to apply paste grinding to the mating surfaces of ceramic, instead el masry advised to apply paste grinding to the shaft , yet I do not agree with the method mentioned by el masry. Please find attached the table containing information about common failure mechanisms of mechanical seals and their suggested remedies. Thank you.​


----------



## emshaker (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالتاكيد ازعجتنى الوردة ولكن الذى ازعججنى اكثر واكثر انك تملك من الخبرة 26 عام كما تقول ولم تزعجك الوردة ولو مرة واحد خلال هذا المشور من العمر والعمل الطويل

على كل حال لقد ذكرت للاخ السائل كل ما اعرف عن الاسباب الخاصة والتى قد تسبب تلف mechanical seal وله حرية الاختيار فى حل المشكلة

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rwanm (8 مايو 2007)

اشكر الاخوة الذين شاركونى بالحلول والاقتراحات وما قدوه لى من معلومات جيدة ورغم خبرتى القليلة فى (mechanical Seal) الا انه مع تقادم المانع بدات تظهر المشاكل وخاصة ان ظروف التشغيل قد تغيرت وخاصة اننى ذكرت ان ضغط السحب ممكن ان يصل الى ( 20bar) وكان قبل ذلك لا يصل الى الى (10bar ) واسف لتاخرى فى المتابعة ولاكن كان عندى وردية الفترة السابقة وفعلا جربنا معظم الاقتراحات ولكن موضوع الوردة لم نجربه نظرا لعدم جدوها ولكن لان البديل كان تجربه ياي اقوى حتى يزيد قوة الغلق بين وجهى التلامس وقد حقق هذا جزء من الحل حيث قلل من التسريب ولكن لم يمنعه تماما بمعنى انه لا زالت هناك مشكلة
وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## rwanm (9 مايو 2007)

*فيديو فيلم عن المانع*

اليكم هذا الفيلم الذى قمت بتصويره اثناء تجميع مانع التسريب الميكانيكى للاخوة للاستفادة واكمال المناقشات لمن لديه اى ملحوظه وقد تم تجميعه فى ورشة الصيانة:
والرابط هو

http://mihd.net/5qzljn


----------



## المصرى30 (10 مايو 2007)

rwanm قال:


> اليكم هذا الفيلم الذى قمت بتصويره اثناء تجميع مانع التسريب الميكانيكى للاخوة للاستفادة واكمال المناقشات لمن لديه اى ملحوظه وقد تم تجميعه فى ورشة الصيانة:
> والرابط هو
> 
> http://mihd.net/5qzljn


اولا شكرا لك تقديم هذا الفيديو الواضح التصويروعرضه للاخوه 
اما عن الملاحظات :مستوى التجميع ممتاز .. النظافه اثناء التركيب ممتازه
الياى قوى ..نسبه الاحكام جيده 
ولا أظن ان هذا التجميع للميكانيكل يمكن ان يكون فيه تسريب الا فى حالتين 
الاولى :عدم استواء سطح المانع وهذا لايد للمجمع فيهاوالعيب يكون عيب خراطه ولصق
(عيب صناعه مانع)
او ان هناك تسلخ خفيف بالاكس (تشعير) ولايمكن تحديده بالصوره حيث ان مثل هذا لا يرى
الا بمكبره(عدسه)
من التصوير يتضح نقص الامكانيات لتجميع الطلمبات من ماكينه استانلس ومكبس هواء 
وتزجه تجميع وعدسه كشف عيوب وخراطيم أختبار ضغط وشفط وشحم فوزلين(طبى)
ويبدو انها ورشه صيانه عاديه 

ومع ذلك اهنئكم على مستوى خبرتكم ولكن انتبهوا لان هذه الطريقه ستكلفكم الكثير
مع المييكانيكل (التنجستن) حيث ان ثمنه يزيد على ثلاثه الاف مصرى


----------



## mohamedbadawy (10 مايو 2007)

ده إسم موقع عليه معظم أنواع الميانيكال سيل
www.uniqueseal.com


----------



## rwanm (13 مايو 2007)

Black]من التصوير يتضح نقص الامكانيات لتجميع الطلمبات من ماكينه استانلس ومكبس هواء [/FONT]
وتزجه تجميع وعدسه كشف عيوب وخراطيم أختبار ضغط وشفط وشحم فوزلين(طبى)
ويبدو انها ورشه صيانه عاديه 

ومع ذلك اهنئكم على مستوى خبرتكم ولكن انتبهوا لان هذه الطريقه ستكلفكم الكثير
مع المييكانيكل (التنجستن) حيث ان ثمنه يزيد على ثلاثه الاف مصرى[/QUOTE]

شكرا اخى المصرى على ملاحظاتك الهامة جدا مع العلم ان ثمن هذا المائع كان 12 الف دولار ولكن لاننا قطاع عام وهناك صعوبه فى طلب قطع غيار اصلية لعظم التكلفة وحب التوفير من مسؤلى الشركة وصلنا الى هذا الحال مع العلم اننا فى شركة بترول


----------



## المصرى30 (13 مايو 2007)

هذا الحال اللى انتم فيه ليس عيبا ..فهو شرف فوالله أحيانا اجرب أشياء لا صله لها 
بصناعه الميكانيكل ولكن أذا كان هناك وقت متوفر على ميعاد التسليم وللعلم كثيرا
ماتنجح ولا أبالغ ان قلت ان كلها دائما تنجح فاننى عملت مع أجانب كثيرون ولذلك
تحررت من عقده الخواجه ومده خبرتى ومكانى يعطينى مساحه من الحريه فى التجربه
وتوافر جميع امكانيات صناعه الموانع نظرا لتخصصنا فى ذلك ولكن أعلم ان كل هذا
لم يأتى على طبق من فضه فكم عانيت من التحكم والتعنت وعدم أستيعاب الافكار 
والمرض المسمى بعقده الخواجه وان المصمم لايخطىء و..و....و..و ........
ولكن بالصبر والمجادله واحيانا بالغير مستحب...الحمد لله أجنى ثمار التحرر

ولكن والله .تحيه وتقدير واحترام لكم والفرحه بالنجاح بعد التعب اكثر بكثيير
من العمل الروتينى...

أسف على الاطاله ..وتحياتى لكم وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## emshaker (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتى فى الله تعالى
تعرفوا جميعا اننى حقيقا سعيد وياريت يكون هناك مشاكل نتشارك فى حلها كل بقدر علمه ومعرفته اما بالنسبة للمهندس المصرى ارجو الا يحمل لى اى شى بداخله اتجاهى وينبغى عليه معرفة اننا نتعاون سويا ونتعارض احيانا ولكن من اجل ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع 
اطاله الله فى عمره وزاده الله من العلم ونشكره على نصيحته ونرجوا منه الا يبخل علينا مما اعطاه الله من فضله من العلم ويعلم ان للعلم زكاه 
اخيرا اخى المصرى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المصرى30 (14 مايو 2007)

emshaker قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخوتى فى الله تعالى
> تعرفوا جميعا اننى حقيقا سعيد وياريت يكون هناك مشاكل نتشارك فى حلها كل بقدر علمه ومعرفته اما بالنسبة للمهندس المصرى ارجو الا يحمل لى اى شى بداخله اتجاهى وينبغى عليه معرفة اننا نتعاون سويا ونتعارض احيانا ولكن من اجل ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع
> اطاله الله فى عمره وزاده الله من العلم ونشكره على نصيحته ونرجوا منه الا يبخل علينا مما اعطاه الله من فضله من العلم ويعلم ان للعلم زكاه
> اخيرا اخى المصرى جزاك الله خيرا


 
أخى الكريم الغالى اولا شكرا لك الدعاء الطيب مثلك
أقسم لك يااخى العزيز مهندسemshaker اننى لم أكن احمل لك فى نفسى ألا كل أحترام وتقدير 
واننى أعرف ما جعلك تظن بى غير ذلك (اننى قلت لك أرجو ان لاتزعجك الورده)فوالله ما قصدت
بها الا المزاح معك يا الغالى بالمعنى المصرى ما الذى يجعلنا ان نختلف تلك الورده الملعونه
فى ستين............ اما عن العلم فانا تعليم قديم وانت الحاضر والمستقبل

ولا اخفيك سرا فاننى أجد من الشباب الواعد ما أستوعبه بشق الانفس وهم ما شاء الله
جزء من بحر ويسعدنى هذا كثيرا لان معناه اننا على الطريق وسيستفيد اوطاننا بذلك
اسف على الاطاله . وشاكرا لك الاهتمام
وان جاز لى النصيحه...اياك والتقليل من شأنك امام الماكينه فهى ماكينه وانت من صنعها
وان لم تكن من صنعها فانت لست أقل عقلا ممن صنعها

تحياتى وتقديرى واحترامى.أخى فى الله الطيب


----------



## rwanm (16 مايو 2007)

الشكر والاحترام لكل الاخوة (emshaker والمهندس المصرى) على حسن الاتفاق وحلاوة الاختلاف ولان الهدف هو النفع والافادة لنا وزملائنا لعلنا ندفع بهذا الفكر العلمى اوطاننا الغالية على طريق التقدم والنهوض كما فعلت دول اخرى لا نقل عنها فى الوصول الى ركب التقدم 
على فكرة ساعرض بعض مما لدى من كتب فى مانع التسريب فى موضوع جديد ارجو ان يساهم معى الاخوة الاعزاء بكل مالديهم من افكار و كتب وعروض تكون متاحه عندهم
وجزا الله الجميع كل الخير


----------



## Saber Mohamed (2 ديسمبر 2008)

Please video file for mechanical seal was not found , Please uplaod it again


----------



## Gear (2 ديسمبر 2008)

check the rotation of the pump
this would happen when the pump runs in the wrong rotation
regards


----------



## وحيد بورتسودان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

dear mech-usama i thing he mean by warda spacer (washer)


----------

